# new hay barn going up



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a new barn going up this spring. I am puting a 70'x75' all steel building. Three walls north south and west. East all open and that will be a 75' side. 21' tall so I can stack my 3x3s six high. So I will have three 25' wide bays. What do you guys think there will be three high cfm roof vents as well. Any concern stackn hay this high in the mid west?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Any venting planned for high up on the side walls? It sounds like a great building.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm always concerned about stacking hay. But, I have high humidity naturally (60+% usually), so getting hay down below 16% is difficult on a good day. I usually let my BR bales sweat for 10-14 days before stacking.

You might consider leaving a 3-4" gap between sections to allow air to get around. A section might be 2 bales wide, 4 deep and 4 tall.

I'll be curious to find out what works for you.

Ralph


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

25' bays are a little tight for 3 rows of big squares. You can cram it in, but you won't be pulling a single row out at a time. 30' bays are better, but you won't get any more bales in your barn, just gain room to work.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I went with 2 ft overhangs on the roof with vented soffit and a continues ridge vent.Its just a cold storage building but I was concerned about moisture in building and the cement sweating in the spring.It has worked very well with a quite of bit of air movement threw the building to keep it dry.

Could you put some vents in the back wall?To get some airflow threw the building.

Are you going to use a preservative?

1 bale could lead to a disaster.

A few hay sheds here they leave the bottom 6-10' of tin off all the way around the building.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> I have a new barn going up this spring. I am puting a 70'x75' all steel building. Three walls north south and west. East all open and that will be a 75' side. 21' tall so I can stack my 3x3s six high. So I will have three 25' wide bays. What do you guys think there will be three high cfm roof vents as well. Any concern stackn hay this high in the mid west?


I have a 108x72 that is open on the east side, I have a 8" vent at the top of the west side wall(prevailing wind side) along the entire length of the top. It is protected by the overhang of the eaves. Both the North and South ends(72') have a set of double doors(18') that are usually closed. But when I am fresh stacking, I open those doors for a week or so. Never have any problems.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have a 108x72 that is open on the east side, I have a 8" vent at the top of the west side wall(prevailing wind side) along the entire length of the top. It is protected by the overhang of the eaves. Both the North and South ends(72') have a set of double doors(18') that are usually closed. But when I am fresh stacking, I open those doors for a week or so. Never have any problems.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Picture time Mike!


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back. I do use preservative on my alfalfa and I make my bales 7.5' so the 2' bay should work it should be a goos buolding gonna have an ag lime floor for now. Thought about and opening around the bottom maybe on west side. But worried about blowing snow. Thanks again


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Thanks for the feed back. I do use preservative on my alfalfa and I make my bales 7.5' so the 2' bay should work it should be a goos buolding gonna have an ag lime floor for now. Thought about and opening around the bottom maybe on west side. But worried about blowing snow. Thanks again


Tell us more about the Ag lime floor.....


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We have done ag lime floors in cattle barns works well. But we have a processing plant two miles away. We buy unscreened lime that is from a water treatment plant from ADM in Decatur and has bits of clay still in it. Get it cheaper and packs hard. We rent a vibrating roller and spray with mineral oil to keep dust down. Have to keep it dry so we will put 1" rock near the outside of the the open side. We like it. Easier to work with than clay.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's pretty common here to build bases for outside grain piles at elevators with ag lime.

The bad thing is the frt is more then the product here.120 miles to closest pit.


----------

